# Another Explosion



## Riddle (6/1/15)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...y-torn-e-cigarette-explodes-like-grenade.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/1/15)

That's a very old one. Been posted here before. Happened in October.


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

Oops I must have missed that one. Sorry guys.


----------



## BhavZ (6/1/15)

I wonder, Hardware Issue or User Error


----------



## zadiac (6/1/15)

It either auto fired uncontrolled or battery overheated. I'm thinking the first one. My Nemi once autofired when I put it down and luckily realized just in time and it was so hot I could barely touch it. After that it never happened again. Probably user moronity (that's my own word for user error/stupidity...hehehe)


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/1/15)

Im honest when i say accidents do happen but i mean really. I get angry at articles like that as cars, booze and even your razor is a bigger health risk than an ecig. The man is trying to scare people with articles like that. I think you have a bigger chance at being hit by lightning whilst riding a shark thru a sea of cobras before an ecig blows like a grenade. Yes safety is always an issue as i too have had an auto fire accident but that just made me more carefull. Check locking rings and if a battery looks dodge dont use it. It just the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/1/15)

Kudos to the post! Not negative @Riddle just the article.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

I also had an autofire mishap once. Now I always make sure it's locked even between taking a small break.


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

unfortunately we will never know the truth. It could have been an eGo-C sporting a .2 ohm coil for all we know.


----------



## Alex (6/1/15)

I'm going to lock this thread guys.


----------

